# How do I treat him



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

dalmalaine said:


> Hello fellows, my golden retriever was diagnosed with cancer. He had kidney cancer and now it's traveled to the liver and its traveled to his lungs. At this point I would like keeping him comfortable. He's coughing non stop and it's keeping him up late at night. He's not having enough rest and I could say the vet medication isn't enough. A friend of mine recommended an alternative called DR J'S but I've never heard of this product and I'm hesitant to try it to my dog. Should I risk trying it or ask for more medication from the vet?


That one looks a bit sketchy. I recommend whatever your vet says, and if you wish to try CBD (if your vet is allowed, plz discuss with him/her first). It is necessary to purchase CBD from a known/quality source, (lots of bogus products out there) like a human dispensary. Avoid miracle claims as most claiming miracles are pure baloney. I treat my elderly Border Collie with CBD from a local dispensary and it is working for her. There are claims of cancer remissions and "cures", but to date no real proof.

My vet and I are friendly and she will only discuss CBD with me in private, since it is a no-no in Nevada for pets. (And we left the "dark ages" in 2002 and went to state legal recreational in 2016) She is quite open minded, a WSU grad, and said..if it works..Keep using it!
My elderly pooch is now 14.5 and doing so much better. I was gonna have to help her over to the bridge since she was getting miserable and uncomfortable (back in September 2019). Now she is back to her old self, playing and demanding her food. No illusions, 14.5 is a very old dog, but I am thankful. My vet is astonished to say the least.

I use this..full spectrum Hemp oil (the Natural one) derived from the Cannabis Sativa plant, and *not industrial hemp. *Industrial hemp contains NO CBD or other cannabinoids. It is the one from the Cannabis Sativa plant that is the real deal for CBD. Avoid anything with more than .3% THC as THC is not good for dogs!
Retail cost is $20 usd, and $17.50 (one ounce) for senior MMJ card holders. (me).
My dog is 60 lbs and I dose her with 17ml of CBD 2x per day, in her food. She seems to love the stuff too.
Good Luck to your and your dog.

EDIT:
SHOULD BE 17 mg!
NOT 17ml..sorry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are you working with a Vet Oncologist?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry you and your boy are going through this. I would stick with the vet's advice but call and tell them he's not able to rest. Here's a good Quality of Life assessment that may be helpful during this difficult time








Quality of Life scale


https://vet.osu.edu/vmc/sites/default/files/files/companion/HTB/Difficult%20Decisions%20brocure-web%20layout%20%282019%29%20digital.pdf Having to counsel someone today- this is very interesting and mostly I agree with the point scales, though with a Golden- the 5 points for good coat are a...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## dalmalaine (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this, I'd ask the vet again and if ever he agreed to use CBD for him I'll research for the best quality CBD for dogs and will consider your suggested brands thanks again fellow members


----------

